# best time of the year to renew car insurance?



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,

This is probably a daft question, but does anyone know if the cost of car insurance fluctuates during the year (ie: higher in the summer, lower in the winter?) If so, is there a 'best time' to get a quote?

Just thinking if the GTR is off the road / not being used very much, I can delay/SORN for a while and maybe save a couple of hundred pounds?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

December/January was cheapest when I was just generally browsing compare websites


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

even if its SORNed you still have to have insurance iirc?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Surely not if it's SORN and in a garage? I dunno


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

my mistake! looks like you dont need insurance if its sorn'd 
Stay insured: new penalties for vehicles without motor insurance : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## F1ASH (Feb 18, 2012)

Before march/April every year in uk... Budget affects everything


----------

